# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Χαρίζεται κεραία FM Televes Circular (καίνουρια !)

## Ulysses

Την αγόρασα μπας και δω βελτίωση στο σήμα ραδιοφώνου αλλά λόγω κακής θέσης του σπιτιού πάλι δεν έχω καλή λήψη,οπότε ας την πάρει κάποιος που θα την αξιοποιήσει.
Σήμερα 12:00 - 17:00 θα βρίσκομαι Μαρτίου-Δελφών και θα την έχω μαζί μου όποιος τη θέλει,αλλά πάρτε στο κινητό γιατί δεν θα έχω ιντερνετ... *697 95 97 160 Οδυσσέας*

----------

antonis_p (19-09-19)

----------


## moutoulos



----------

